# Stocking Ideas



## squidward (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, just wondering if ya'll can give me some ideas for stocking our tank??? I'm pretty new at this so i'm learning as much as i can, my son loves fish. We have a 36 gallon ,and so far we have 

2 pictus catfish
1 velvet swordtail - female
3 H511 tetras - no name yet, they are a new species.

How many more fish can i add and what kind would be compatible with the pictus, i know they like to eat the small ones. I dont want to overstock the tank but i'm just not sure how much fish i can handle.

Thanks !


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

measure the width and length of the tank multiply them by each other thats how many inches of fish more or less i mean the rule doesn't apply to big messy fish like oscars or gold fish but as a basic stand by it's always worked for me i'll tell you one thing you can more or less have triple what you have now minus the pictus and assuming the tank is well cycled and mature


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Pictus have the ability to reach 6 inches in length, and you've got two. They are very active fish and require plenty of open swimming space. Although a 36 inch may suffice I believe the standard 48 inch, 55 gallon would be better. I've got one pictus and he's in a 100 gal and uses every inch. You might want to consider trading out the pictus for other fish, then you'd be able to stock with more fish. Just my thoughts. I can see why you selected them. They are great catfish, I love them! :-D
I'd love to see pictures of the new tetras!!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome to the forum. mind posting a picture of the new breed of tetra?


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah I'd like to see it!


----------



## squidward (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks! I'm glad i found this forum, i've learned tons of stuff and hopefully i can take good care of these fish.
I did'nt know anything about the pictus, but my little boy had his eyes on them for almost a year and thats all he's been really wanting, i should of done some research before we brought them home, maybe i could of talk him out of it. 

As soon as i get a chance i'll take a pic of the tetras and post them up, they are really cool looking.


----------

